# Pompano location



## dlugibihl (Feb 17, 2017)

I was at a seminar lead by Pompano Rich Wednesday. He told us that the fish will move if the water temp. changes a degree or 2. 
I fish south of the Sebastian inlet.....slow the past few days......are there any fish being caught close by??


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey man, I try to pay attention to where the Pompano are. I got some decent info that they were thick in the Fort Pierce area last week. Water temps are higher than normal, suspect they will be heading north early this year.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

here we are a month later...they do move.....we are not finding many this time of year,,,,two years ago they were think in mid march......the water temps have been warmer this year and the crabs are now a problem.....but...you can still pick up a few here and there....or head further south then Fort pierce area......would like to catch them as they head north but when that will be, who knows.......................


----------



## iannerney (Mar 14, 2017)

There was a report last week in the Tampa Bay Times that pompano are starting to arrive in the Tampa area in abundance. I'm going fishing this weekend, so I'll try to target them using the method described in the article. I'll report back if I have any luck.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

These came from the Bridge pilings in the Tamps area this time of year. A few years ago using Silly Willy, or Doc's Jigs.












Wish I was there right now.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

I've seen some recent reports that before the strong cold front the Pomps were starting to show in the St Augustine area. I would speculate the cold front stopped their migration northward and want continue till water temps rise.


----------



## iannerney (Mar 14, 2017)

Reporting back after some weekend fishing at Longboat Pass in Bradenton... 

Beautiful weekend, but not much biting mid-day. Early on I had a small fish, but it managed to get off before I could see what it was. I only saw one other angler catch a fish, and it was either a baby cobia or shark, but he was a ~40 yards away. 

I couldn't find a Doc's Goofy Jig, so I used a chartreuse Buccaneer Wiggler Jig that I found at Walmart. Some others nearby were using dropper rigs with live shrimp, or free-lining greenbacks and shrimp with not much success.

I might try another spot next weekend. I'll keep y'all posted once I find some pompano.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

we have the usual fish south....Jupiter.....for this time of year...but no reports of fish further north....just one here and there


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

I just went Pompano location before couple weeks for Tuna Fishing but I found nothing there. If I was aware I couldn't move at Pompano location.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

water quality has been poor.....didn't get out this month at all!.....sucks......waiting for a break in the winds


----------

